# Meeting people off the lead



## Cannon (Jun 28, 2012)

We have a 16 month old vizsla boy Reilly who is a great dog. I do have one thing I'd love to know how to improve though. We take him out twice daily up the city mountains which is great to release all that vizsla energy! 
When he is off his lead we do lots of recall training and he flies back, often knocking me over! However I had one occasion where a lady appeared from nowhere and he instantly went into protect mode (which he has never really done before). He was barking, hackles up and would not listen to me at all or recall. Unfortunately this was an anti-dog lady who instantly started shouting both me and the dog. Became a very negative situation as her shouting made things worse and I had to just walk off eventually in hope that he'd follow me - which he did eventually. Shook me up a lot and I've always been a bit nervous since should we bump into her again!
How can I train for that scenario? We walk for hours and often don't see a soul so it is always a surprise when we do meet someone. Like I said, his recall is awesome but in this situation he switches his ears off. I've learned to adapt my behaviors, stay calm and not shout at him. But what else can I do?
Appreciate any help


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My guess would be more socialization, get Reilly used to these situations and de-sensitize him to them. I know this won't help with negative strangers, but what about enlisting some friends help to maybe just "appear" when you're out on walks?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I find people with small dogs the worst,if my dog approaches them they instantly pick up their dogs in their arms making an inquisitive vizsla even worse....whats that all about..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Cannon, and welcome! When the lady appeared out of nowhere, Reilly was probably startled (and as you said, switched into protective mode). Being startled is kind of unpleasant for anyone, when you think about it. What harrigab has suggested is "spot on". Try enlisting friends to help him become accustomed to this kind of event. I think it's a tough one, though. I don't even like to be startled.


----------

